# Télécharger vidéo partagée dans icloud via "Photos"



## le20sur20 (26 Avril 2016)

J'ai une amie qui a partagé des vidéos dans photos icloud sur iphone.

Contrairement aux photos, quand je sélectionne ces vidéos, le logo d'export (en bas à gauche, le carré avec la fleche vers le haut) est en gris clair au lieu d'être en bleu (donc non cliquable).

Pourquoi je ne peux pas exporter / sauvegarder les vidéos partagées alors que je peux le faire pour les photos, et surtout quelles sont les solutions ?

Merci à tous


----------



## le20sur20 (27 Avril 2016)

le20sur20 a dit:


> J'ai une amie qui a partagé des vidéos dans photos icloud sur iphone.
> 
> Contrairement aux photos, quand je sélectionne ces vidéos, le logo d'export (en bas à gauche, le carré avec la fleche vers le haut) est en gris clair au lieu d'être en bleu (donc non cliquable).
> 
> ...



Je viens de trouver la réponse sur le site d'apple

*Est-il possible d’enregistrer ou de télécharger des photos et des vidéos à partir d’un album partagé ?*

Oui. Toute personne ayant accès aux photos d’un album partagé peut télécharger et conserver ses dernières. Les vidéos peuvent uniquement être téléchargées sur un Mac ou PC. Sur un appareil iOS, les vidéos sont diffusées depuis iCloud, et ne peuvent pas être téléchargées.


Sur un appareil iOS compatible, vous pouvez enregistrer des photos dans la pellicule, ou dans l’onglet Photos.
Dans iPhoto ou Aperture pour Mac, vous pouvez ajouter ou copier des photos et vidéos partagées dans votre photothèque.
Sur un PC Windows, vous pouvez copier, dans tout dossier, des photos et vidéos provenant d’un album partagé.
Sur le Web, vous pouvez télécharger des photos et des vidéos directement sur votre ordinateur, depuis la vue liée à la photo ou vidéo en question.


----------

